# Wie viele Fische kann ich einsetzen....



## Cayl (14. Juli 2014)

Hi,

stelle nun hier noch mal meine Frage:

Wir haben einen 7.500 l Teich.Zur Zeit nur mit 2 Orfen besetzt,da meine eigenen wegen Umgestaltung und Säuberungsaktion zu einem Bekannten gezogen sind.
Dort wären noch 1 __ Goldorfe,1 __ Shubunkin und 3 Goldfische.
Kann ich es bei den 3 Orfen belassen?Lese überall dass man mindestens 5 einsetzen soll.
Würde nämlich lieber noch 2 Shubunkins dazu holen.

Das wären dann 3 Orfen,3 Shubunkin und 3 Goldfische.

LG
Cayl


----------



## DbSam (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo Cayl,

hhhhmmm, bitte werfe die Suche nach __ Goldorfe im Web mal an...
Goldorfen mindestens 6-8 im Teich, pro Fisch sollten mind. 500-100 Liter Wasser zur Verfügung stehen, Minimum Teichvolumen 4cbm und alles eher länglich, da es gute Schwimmer sind.

Dazu noch die 'gebärfreudigen' Goldfische und Shubunkins...
Da fährst Du ja dann am Anfang schon auf Volllast und müsstest den Goldfischen und Shubunkins eigentlich die Pille geben...
Und wenn Du das doch machen möchtest, dann würde ich den Filter eine Nummer größer kaufen, den 25000er (siehe den anderen Thread).
Dieser wäre dann geeignet für:
  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Cayl (14. Juli 2014)

Sch****,das wird ja immer mehr.6-8 Orfen....ich las immer von 5-6.
Vielleicht sollte ich doch bei den Orfen bleiben!?Aber die Shubunkins finde ich soooo schön.Von den 3 Goldfischen könnte ich mich trennen.

LG
Cayl


----------



## Ansaj (14. Juli 2014)

Hi Cayl,
ich persönlich würde mich eher auf Goldfische konzentrieren und die Orfen in gute Hände geben, da die auch groß werden können und gerne im Schwarm viel schwimmen. Dann könntest du noch deine 2 Shubunkins kaufen und hast einen schönen Besatz mit Platz nach oben für die baldigen Nachzuchten 
LG
Ansaj


----------



## lotta (14. Juli 2014)

Oder einen - zwei __ Sonnenbarsche(gleichgeschlechtlich!)zur Geburtenkotrolle dazu setzen?


----------



## DbSam (14. Juli 2014)

Cayl schrieb:


> ****,das wird ja immer mehr.6-8 Orfen....ich las immer von 5-6.
> Vielleicht sollte ich doch bei den Orfen bleiben!?Aber die Shubunkins finde ich soooo schön.Von den 3 Goldfischen könnte ich mich trennen.


Ja, natürlich unterschiedlich, je nach Quelle. Aber 'Schwarm' in Verbindung mit 5 zu nennen, das ist doch schon etwas tief gegriffen. (Finde ich jedenfalls)

Und noch mal 'Ja', Shubunkis sind schön (und auch sehr gebärfreudig).
Du hast die Qual der Wahl, oder einen zu kleinen Teich. *duckundweg*


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Susan (15. Juli 2014)

Moin,
ich finde Shubis auch schön. Vor allem bekommst Du sie auch handzahm. Kleiner Tipp von mir...im Moment haben die Männchen noch Laichausschlag. Vielleicht überlegst Du Dir, so wie ich das mache, nur Männchen im Teich einzusetzen.


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo Cayl,
den Orfen zu liebe solltest Du Dich doch für die Shubis entscheiden. Zum einen sind 3 Orfen zu wenig, zum anderen brauchen die Platz zum Schwimmen und Jagen.


----------



## Cayl (15. Juli 2014)

Na super.Die 2 blauen Orfen habe ich doch erst gekauft*schnief*.
Oder wir müssen den Teich wirklich vergrößern wenn die Fische größer werden.
Orfen sorgen übrigens auch dafür dass es keinen oder kaum Nachwuchs gibt.Behalten würde ich eh keinen der Fische.

LG
Cayl


----------



## troll20 (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo Cayl,

Wenn Orfen keinen Nachwuchs übrig lassen,  dann darfst du gern die ca 100 Gold8s von diesem Jahr welche meine 4 Goldorfen nich geschaft haben abholen 

LG Rene


----------



## Cayl (16. Juli 2014)

Ne oder?
Ach ist doch alles Mist.....habe mich so in die Orfen verknallt und nun soll das doch nicht gehen...!?

LG
Cayl


----------



## Sebb (16. Juli 2014)

also ich halte in 12.000 liter 6 orfen und noch fühlen sie sich wohl. (hoffe ich)
mein teich ist 5x5 meter groß und ich habe bisher das gefühl sie haben ausreichend fläche zum schwimmen. 
an deiner stelle (ich persönlich) würde ich mich für die orfen entscheiden, noch 3 dazu kaufen damit sie wenigstens zu 6. sind und sie im schwarm mit wenigen schubis halten.. ich habe gelesen dass sie sich auch im verbund mit goldis und shubis wohl fühlen, hauptsache nicht alleine.
denke in 7500 litern werden die keinen kummerwuchs erleiden auch wenn sie nicht so viel schwimmen können wie in 20.000 litern.
allerdings bin ich auch fan der orfen, kann sein dass ich mich deshalb blenden lasse 
was für eine schwimmfläche haben deine fische denn?


----------



## Patrick K (16. Juli 2014)

ich würde sagen nicht mehr als 3 bis 4


----------



## Cayl (16. Juli 2014)

Die Fläche messe ich gleich mal aus,Sebb.Also sie haben schon Platz zum "Jagen".Ist echt toll anzusehen wie die durch den Teich schießen!!
Dadurch dass der Teich nur 1,10m tief ist,ist die Oberläche jetzt nicht sooo klein.

6 Orfen finde ich eigentlich schon wieder zu viel für die Teichgröße.
Wenn die sich doch im Verbund mit Shubis gut vertragen,gingen dann nicht 4 Orfen und 2-3 Shubis?
Ansonsten bleibt echt nur ne Teichvergrößerung.Aber das geht jetzt leider auch nicht sofort.
Oder eben nur bei den Orfen bleiben.....und dann 6 Stück.

Sorry,gehe echt bestimmt auf´n Keks aber hätte halt gerne beides....Orfen und Shubunkins.Habe so nen Narren an denen gefressen.
Will aber auch dass es ihnen gut geht.

LG
Cayl


----------



## Sebb (16. Juli 2014)

ich gehe davon aus, dass, solange sie mal 5 meter geradeaus schwimmen können, es keinen unterschied macht ob 3 oder 6.. 1000 liter wasser pro __ orfe haste ja dann.. und die 3 shubys machen dann auch nicht viel aus. aber am ende kennst du deinen teich besser als wir, deswegen denke ich solange du in den genannten größenordnungen bleibst und am ende auf etwa 10 fische nur kommst ist alles ok. wenn dann auch noch die wasserqualität stimmt - sprich pflanzen und filter und belüftung dann ist doch alles ok


----------



## Cayl (16. Juli 2014)

Diese Antwort gefällt mir,Sebb*g*.

5 Meter sind das auf jeden Fall.Aber muss jetzt eh runter zum Füttern und dann messe ich den Teich mal ganz genau.

Was bedeutet dass,wenn eine __ Orfe längere Zeit an einer Stelle "steht".Und es ist immer die selbe Stelle.Habe das gestern und heute beobachtet.
Die Stelle ist sonnig,hat das vielleicht damit zu tun?

LG
Cayl


----------



## Cayl (16. Juli 2014)

Ach so,Pflanzen haben wir nun einige reingesetzt.Aber mit Teicherde(vermengt mit Lehm),hoffe das war richtig so.Man liest immer was anderes.

So sah der Teich und die Umgebung aus,als wir letztes Jahr her gezogen sind:





Bäume sind nun alle weg,ebenso die Pflanzringe.
Bachlauf usw. haben wir auch verschönert.
Bilder folgen sobald ich fertig bin.Kann nicht mehr lange dauern.

LG
Cayl


----------



## Cayl (16. Juli 2014)




----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juli 2014)

Hi Cayl,

wenn Du mal wissen willst wie groß/massig Orfen werden

schau mal hier im Lexikon unter "Fische allgemein" beim __ Aland (das ist die naturfarbene Gold-/Blauorfe) nach. Das kleine Fischlein das Thomas da in den Armen hält kann noch ne Ecke größer werden

MfG Frank


----------



## Cayl (16. Juli 2014)

Schaue ich gleich mal nach!Danke für den Hinweis,Frank.
Meine sind jetzt 30 cm(die Neuen),die __ Orfe die schon im Teich drin war,dürfte schon fast 40cm haben..

LG
Cayl


----------



## Cayl (16. Juli 2014)

Hast du mal nen Link für mich?
FInde da nichts.

LG
Cayl


----------



## Sauerkirsche (16. Juli 2014)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/aland.41953/
Oder 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/goldorfe.41971/#post-460411


----------



## ina1912 (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Cayl!
hier siehst Du Bilder der Idylle, Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen: meine 5 Blauorfen immer im Schwarm der Goldies&Schubies. Sie sind niemals einsam.
          lg ina


----------



## Cayl (17. Juli 2014)

Danke __ Sauerkirsche!

@Ina,

was für tolle Fotos!!!Ganz tolle,kräftige Fische hast du da!!
Die ganze Teichanlage sieht toll aus!Hoffe bei uns ist auch alles bald so toll bewachsen!

@Sepp,der Teich ist 5,20 lang.

@all,

heute sind 3 Shubis eingezogen!Leider hat einer der Fische ein trübes Auge.Ich habe den Verkäufer noch darauf aufmerksam gemacht,als die Fische im Beutel waren.Und der meinte,er würde nichts sehen...toll!Um das zu vermeiden bin ich extra zu einem Züchter und nicht in ein Zoofachgeschäft.
Was mache ich denn nun?

LG
Cayl


----------



## Ansaj (17. Juli 2014)

Hi Cayl,
hast du alle Shubis schon in den Teich gesetzt? Man sollte vorher eine Quarantäne machen um auszuschließen, dass die neuen Fische den Altbestand anstecken und auch damit die Neuen sich an den Keimdruck des Teiches langsam gewöhnen können. Wenn du die Shubis also zur Quarantäne in einem seperatem Becken hast, würde ich das Auge einfach beobachten.
Wenn die Fische schon im Teich sind, wird das natürlich schwierig.
LG
Ansaj


----------



## Cayl (17. Juli 2014)

Ja,die sind schon im Teich.Na super,warum sagt mir das keiner mit der Quarantäne.Mir wurde nur erklärt,wie man sie an das neue Wasser gewöhnt ect.
Ist das sehr stressig für den Fisch wenn ich ihn da nun noch mal raushole,um das Auge zu kontrollieren.
Wenn das nur ein kleiner "Schönheitsfehler" ist,ist mir das egal.Habe nur bißchen Angst,dass ihm das weh tut oder so.
Ist einfach nur milchig,nicht geröret o.ä.

LG
Anja


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo Anja! 
Da kommen wir etwas spät mit den guten Ratschlägen. Du hättest den Fisch besser gleich wieder aus dem Beutel holen lassen sollen, aber nun ist es zu spät,  es sei denn, Du kannst ihn heut noch einfangen und zurück bringen.  Aber wer weiß,  was der Züchter mit ihm macht, wahrscheinlich hat der Fisch es sogar bei Dir besser! beobachte ihn, vielleicht hat er Glück und die Stelle schmerzt nicht und wird nicht groesser. falls doch, frage hier nach Behandlungsmoeglichkeiten, weiß bestimmt jemand Rat.
und übrigens danke für das Kompliment, die Bilder sind vom zeitigen Frühjahr,  denn im Moment ist alles so zugewachsen,  dass man mit der Kamera nicht mehr herankommt, hab leider beim Teichbau versäumt,  eine Seite ohne Flachzone zu bauen...
ich wünsche Dir viel Glück mit Deinen Neuzugängen und dass alsbald alles so aussieht, wie Du es Dir vorstellst! 
Lg ina


----------

